
HTC and Google “in final stage” regarding sale of smartphone business - jrwan
https://www.phonearena.com/news/Report-HTC-and-Google-in-final-stage-of-negotiation-regarding-sale-of-smartphone-business_id97829
======
warrenm
>"But even though the Commercial Times provided no source for its claims,
shares for the company dropped by as much as 8 percent in a single day, which
we imagine would make a potential sale even easier. Meanwhile, HTC itself
acknowledged the claims but publicly declined to comment on the matter."

So, a sourceless article starts rumors that end up dropping a stock by 1/12 of
its value .. sounds almost like attempted market manipulation

